# Plusvalia Tax has been abolished



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

I just read that the "Plusvalia" tax paid when selling a property in Spain has been abolished. Great news for people like me who plan on seeling in the near future!

El Tribunal Constitucional anula el impuesto de plusvalía municipal | España (elmundo.es)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't take it as read that this judgement means that nobody will pay plus valia in the future. Hacienda has already announced that they will come up with a new formula for how plus valia would be calculated.









Hacienda revisará el impuesto de plusvalía tras ser anulado por el Constitucional para que los ayuntamientos sigan ingresándolo


El alto tribunal considera ilegal el método de cálculo del tributo que se paga a los municipios cuando se vende una vivienda y que supone un ingreso anual de 2.500 millones para las arcas locales




elpais.com


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Hacienda has said that they will obey the sentence (as they must) and that they will ensure that local government will be adequately financed in future. This could be with other taxes rather than a tax on property sales. Actually this tax was originally an anti-speculation measure. Sellers who sold properties within a certain time had to pay it Then however it was extended to all property sales.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It hasn't taken Hacienda long to come up with a new formula for a plusvalia tax - they hope it will be approved by the Council of Ministers next Monday.









Hacienda quiere aprobar ya el lunes el nuevo impuesto de plusvalía para garantizar la recaudación municipal


El Ministerio de Hacienda quiere aprobar ya el próximo lunes el nuevo impuesto de plusvalía, y garantizar así la recaudación de los ayuntamientos que reciben gracias a esta...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Confirmation that the new form of plus valia tax has been approved by the Council of Ministers today, with vendors of property able to choose between two methods of calculating the amount due.









El Gobierno aprueba el nuevo impuesto de plusvalía con dos métodos de cálculo


Los contribuyentes podrán elegir si calcular el tributo sobre el valor catastral del terreno o emplear la diferencia entre el valor de compra y de venta del inmueble




elpais.com


----------

